# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  [Game]Your Destiny

## Zantas

Behold your Destiny Know Your Destiny.swf (Game, Destiny generator)

In this thread you post your destiny according to what the link will tell you.

Lets see who will have the brightest future, who will be the famous one, the hero, the bad guy and most importantly, who will get the girl.

*Cat[Purr]'s Destiny*

I'm a mellow assassin called Ronery the killer and I'm destined to rape 4chan.

----------


## d3rrial

lol game sucks...



> I am ruthless simon the hope of the driller destined to turn lead into furries

----------


## Dist719

Dark mom the brooding sniper destined to battle with children. Bleh.

----------


## Exigious

I am:

Lonely Prime the Massive Overlord, Destined to Murder 4Chan.

----------


## EcHoEs

P*nis san the one and only n*gger destined to discover god

----------


## Da Hitman

I am destined to sleep with all children  :Big Grin:

----------


## mag1212

i am booze sniper the legendary hero destined to study all vikings

----------


## watchdog1

I am Jesus Virgin the one and only pedo destined to drill two bears at once.

----------


## Miksu

^ Dude, iam so jealous :P

----------


## alj03

I am "***** dildo the humongous sniper destined to challenge the government."

----------


## Opirity

basement woman the evil evil superrobot destined to help all moot

----------


## Zoidberg

"You are super dad the bringer of the christian destined to die to the trolls"
I lol'd.

----------


## Ground Zero

Super Boy the Ruthless Savior destined to Re-educate hoods.

----------


## The Toxic Deer

I am lazy bro the one and only christian destined to do nothing about the skies

----------


## Mr.Zunz

You are: puss-y woman the unstoppable superrobot destined to do nothing about jews.

----------


## chriahs

*Basement boy feared ruler slayed 2 bears at once! EPIC.*

Lol WTf kinda site is this http://dagobah.biz/flash/happycat.swf

----------


## Kagekongen

I don't like this game...

I am Eternal Jew the cold-blooded driller, destined to steal stds

----------


## xUrbanx

"Your are Emperor Savior, The humongous tripfag, Destined to re-educate 4chan." 
LOLOL

----------


## Xel

"You are the Booze Jack, The Bloodthirsty Mastertroll, Destined to sell children"

This application is nothing new to me  :Wink:

----------


## d3rrial

[spoiler][/spoiler]

C-C-C-C-C-C-C-C-Combo Breaker

----------


## BrightChild

you are dildo sniper the raging mastertroll destined to subdue all moot

i win

----------


## DrakeFish

You are master jesus the bloodthirsty christian destined to die to god. o.O

----------


## maclone

You are: *INFERNO JIM* the *HOPEFULLY LAST MANCHILD* destined to *SLAY MANKIND*

GO, INFERNO JIM, GO!

----------


## Faded420

I am Psycho ****** the brutal wizard destined to rule all nothing. lol wtf?
EDIT: its blocked the word. it says n. i g. g. er

----------


## andykh

...

I am Mammoth Assasin
The Chosen Killer
Destined to Snack on The skies

What is this?

I don't even  :Frown:

----------


## 1337pyro

hahaha

You are Super Maximus the unstoppable superhero destined to re-invent Europe.

second try even better  :Smile: 
You are Booze Christ the feared pedo destined to pierce the government.

----------


## kodbo

1st attempt: YOU ARE: ****** bro THE bringer of the christians DESTINED TO rule all STD's

2nd attempt: YOU ARE hitlers virgin THE raging wizard DESTINED TO annihilate all the heavens


i hit the jackpot

----------


## tlaube

I am Captain Hernandez The Brutal Hero Destined to murder Tibet

----------

